# Nocking Point Clarification!!!!



## pursuit

After searching past and current posts, I wanted to clarify something. People are stating that their nocking point is 1/8 to 1/4 high of center. Does that mean the nock is that far above 90 degrees or is it the center of the nocked arrow that is that far above 90???:awkward:


----------



## arrowshooters

What I do is lay an arrow on a table with the fletching hanging off of the end. I then set my square next to it and mark where the top edge of the nock is. I measure up from that 3/16" and this is where I place my nock point on the string. So mine is 3/16" high. Hope this helps.


----------



## ceebee

pursuit, I have several bows and none of them shoot the same. I shoot different size arrows, and I like to play. I use a bow vise to hold my bow with string leveled. I put an arrow on the string and level it to ninety degrees. I install a temp nock about an eighth of an inch above the top of the nock. I then start paper testing and moving until I like the setting. I then tie on a lower nock with floss. Some like two nock points some only one. Usually an eighth to three sixteenths works. 
Charlie


----------



## bowjunkie2

What's worked for me is 1/8 high from the center of the arrow on the rest.


----------



## AKRuss

I use 3/8" for my Mathews Apex bows. I think it's what the manual calls for but I may be mistaken. I use about 2/8" for my hybrid cam Hoyts. I fine tune nock height, amongst other things, by bareshafting two cam bows.


----------



## mitchell

Everybody I know personally sets a nock set, and then nocks the arrow under it. If they say they have their nock set at 3/8", they mean the bottom edge of the nock set itself is 3/8" above 90 degrees (using a bow square), and then the arrow is nocked under the nock set.

Some of the old trad guys used to nock over the nockset. Howard Hill did that, because he could draw and arrow from a back quiver and nock it without looking down.


----------



## jerrytee

It will vary depending on the type of loose you use. I loose one over one under. that puts my nocking point at around 1/8 inch high measured to the center of the arrow. After that I move the nock to where ever the bare shaft tune tells me it needs to go.


----------



## DDSHOOTER

I set the nock point level then adjust it up until I get my best arrow flight. I have found (IMO) each bow is different and tied on nocks can be fine adjusted up or down by turning the nock. dd


----------



## Robert58

From a Martin 2006 Compound bow manual.

•Setting Nock Point With Bow Square
Place a bow square on the string and slide the square down
until it rests on your arrow rest. Then place a moveable nock set
on the string. Using the measuring scale on the bow square, set
the nock set at the proper location on the string. A good starting
point for finger shooting is ¼” high, measuring from the bottom of
the nock set to 90° on the bow string. Start at 1/8” high if you are
using a release aid. If you do not have a bow square, you can snap
an arrow on the string and visually level the arrow. Then crimp your
nock set. In a pinch, this will get you to a good starting location.

Robert


----------

